# deadlift reps and sets?



## vinceforheismen (Feb 7, 2007)

When you deadlift how many sets are you guys doing and how many reps?


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Uhhh...I usually only do deadlifts when I do them for a 1RM or do small sets/set a week prior to get used to the movement.  That is more recently though.

In the past I have done things like 3x3, 3x8, 3x10, 5x3, just switching things up. I used to pick one of those set/rep schemes and stick with it a few weeks and increase the weight a bit each week, worked fine when I did it.

Why do you ask? What are you trying to do with your deadlift?


----------



## Spud (Feb 7, 2007)

warmup with a lighter weight for 8 reps, then 3x5


----------



## assassin (Feb 7, 2007)

I usually do a warmup for 10-12 reps with a much lighter weight than I use ,Then I do either 4x5-6 or 3x8-9  ,other wise I use a pyramid scheme....


----------



## Phred (Feb 7, 2007)

assassin said:


> I usually do a warmup for 10-12 reps with a much lighter weight than I use ,Then I do either 4x5-6 or 3x8-9  ,other wise I use a pyramid scheme....


This is what I do with P/RR/S routine


----------



## vinceforheismen (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks..

i started deadlifting about 6 weeks ago.

when i first started i was able to get 295 once

then 2 weeks after i was able to get 345 4 times..
and this week i was able to get 355 1 time.... 
i usaully do about 6 sets between 4-6 reps

could it have been that i was just tired that i wasnt able to get 355 more then once?


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 8, 2007)

Doing 1RM deadlifts without conditioning beforehand is completely retarded. I highly recommend you start working on *perfect form.*


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Doing 1RM deadlifts without conditioning beforehand is completely retarded. I highly recommend you start working on *perfect form.*



Truths.

Going straight for your 1RM is very haphazardous idea. Learn the movement first! Be very careful with the deadlift.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2007)

Aye, its so easy to slip up a little at the middle point of the lift and then your back rounds, and boom - it's all over.

I know a guy, he's a trainer at my gym. Really cool, knows his shit, strong as anything, but about a year ago his trainer was giving him bad advice about how to breathe throughout the lift, and his back rounded.

I think he said it was either L4 or L5 that blew, but either way he hasnt done any serious lifting for roughly a year because he literally cant. Anything he does do he wears two stabilization belts and more often than not will sit down.

Its a shame that one moment can put you out of commision for so long, but thats the reality.

The moral of the story is obviously "Be careful".


----------



## vinceforheismen (Feb 8, 2007)

no no no no i didnt go straight to the 355. it was my 6th set


----------



## LT81 (Feb 8, 2007)

vinceforheismen said:


> no no no no i didnt go straight to the 355. it was my 6th set



I think your problem was 

1) Not sufficient rest time in between your 1rm efforts(you stated a week later,even if it was 7 days still not long enough)

2) If I read this right 6 sets before doing a 1rm pull,your fatigueing yourself to begin with.


----------

